# Trads on TV



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

I am curious as to how many TV personalities can be considered Trad. I saw this picture of Tucker Carlson which seems to embody what I know as trad: bow tie, white oxford shirt, tweed sack jacket, grosgrain watch band worn face down, and white pocket square. Any others?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by cufflink44_
> 
> Is it trad not to iron your shirts?
> 
> ...


For some of us, yes.
Cheers


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

I wouldnt call myself a trad, although I certainly wear alot of what falls into that genre, and I only iron my collars and cuffs. Especially so on my heavy oxford cloth shirts, which make up probably 75% of my dress shirts.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by cufflink44_
> 
> Is it trad not to iron your shirts?
> 
> ...


Absolutely. The only shirts I iron are white, spread collar, french cuff, broadcloth and I only wear those shirts at rather big time social events.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

Neither green PaperMate pens nor Fiji water are Trad.


----------



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

I agree J. Homely, however I feel pretty certain that Tucker does not bring his own pens or bottled water to a book signing.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

What he should be using: a fat, old, scratched-up, damned near broken Mont Blanc fountain pen that leaks (and ruins shirts) as often as it writes correctly. Cheers, Harris


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Are you sure he isn't moonlighting at the reference desk of the Gtown library? Check the books. Is that Dick Cheaney driving a door-less car? Watch out Tucker, he may be armed! I remain your humble servant....

jamgood: better quality new clothing, never described as "Amazing", @ 60-90% off retail https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> What he should be using: a fat, old, scratched-up, damned near broken Mont Blanc fountain pen that leaks (and ruins shirts) as often as it writes correctly. Cheers, Harris


Ship that sucker back to MB -- they'll fix it up for ya.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Jack McCoy on Law and Order is pretty tradly


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

I still fail to understand why it is trad not to iron your shirts. I can just as easily see a tradster ironing his shirts, or having them ironed for him. What is so bad about ironing, especially for wear with a suit?


----------



## GreyFlannelMan (Jun 16, 2004)

George Will is pretty trad. Bill Buckley -- rumpled trad. Are there any leftist trads left, now that Moynihan and Plimpton are no longer with us?


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by GreyFlannelMan_
> 
> Are there any leftist trads left, now that Moynihan and Plimpton are no longer with us?


Gore Vidal, maybe?

See also large photo here:


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by jml90_
> 
> Jack McCoy on Law and Order is pretty tradly


As was his predecessor, as I recall. Actually, all the male prosecutors on the original L&O seem to have been, more or less.


----------



## Wimsey (Jan 28, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by jml90_
> 
> Jack McCoy on Law and Order is pretty tradly


Why do you think so? AFAIK, he never wears a button down shirt and his suit jackets are darted and shaped. Don't know about the shoulders...

I don't think he's tradly at all.

Chris Noth (i.e., "Mike Logan") I think has a trad look going.


----------



## GreyFlannelMan (Jun 16, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Wimsey_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look at the earlier episodes, Jack McCoy was quite fond of the J. Press staple of a dress shirt with a flap pocket. Plus he's usually wearing a striped tie of some sort.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Jack usually wears a Brooks 'tennis' collar, which I think would qualify. Of course he also wears jeans and a leather jacket after work.


----------



## Edward Appleby (Feb 22, 2005)

Ramsey Clark was being interviewed on the Today Show about defending Saddam, and he was trad as hell.

Kurt Vonnegut was pretty trad on The Daily Show:









Honestly, I think on people like these is the only place where AmTrad really, truly works. Something about the juxtaposition of fairly extreme politics and stodgy, conservative dress is wonderful.

They buried him among the kings because he had done good toward God and toward his house._Inscription upon the Tomb of the Unknown Warrior, Westminster Abbey_


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Edward Appleby_
> 
> Ramsey Clark was being interviewed on the Today Show about defending Saddam, and he was trad as hell.
> 
> ...


That juxtaposition is what Norman Mailer termed 'The Hip.'

Look at Roy Cohn at Studio 54:

Cohn's birthday party









With Halston

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by J. Homely_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For $35 minimum, unless it's an old, discontinued model.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## Dr James Ryan (Feb 8, 2006)

Brit Hume, also on Fox News, has a pretty trad look going.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

What about Russell Baker from Masterpiece Theater?
Cheers


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

He is not on TV often, but if you ever see P.J. O'Rourke, he is very trad.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Both Brian Williams and Lou Dobbs have been sporting the sport coat-with-v-neck-sweater (and repp tie) look lately. Very John O' Hara of them. Williams' style is, IMHO, an improvement over Brokaw's.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

By the way, I'm not sure what Tucker Carlson is trying to accomplish with the hair. Definitely not trad. He looks like a member of the "That 70s Show" cast. I keep waiting for him to take off his clothes, only to reveal a tye-died t-shirt, cut-off jean shorts, and Birkenstocks.
-Harris


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Kforton - I dont iron my shirts because when I am wearing a suit and tie, the only thing you really see is the collar and the cuffs, which I usually go over quickly with an iron. I never understood meticulously ironing a shirt to only have it wrinkled 5 min after you put it on. Furthermore, from Sept. to April I wear a 3 piece suit at least 4 of every 5 work days. 

I will admit though, that not ironing works best with oxford cloth shirts.


----------



## HoustonTEX (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> By the way, I'm not sure what Tucker Carlson is trying to accomplish with the hair. Definitely not trad. He looks like a member of the "That 70s Show" cast. I keep waiting for him to take off his clothes, only to reveal a tye-died t-shirt, cut-off jean shorts, and Birkenstocks.
> -Harris


In the Texas/Southern version of trad (I now know it is not really the same) shaggy hair is very trad. It seems to start as kid and never change. In college it is called the frat shag. I will admit that my hair is still a little shaggy and I am 32. My wife thinks I look like Forest Gump when i get it cut short


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Phil_
> 
> Kforton - I dont iron my shirts because when I am wearing a suit and tie, the only thing you really see is the collar and the cuffs, which I usually go over quickly with an iron. I never understood meticulously ironing a shirt to only have it wrinkled 5 min after you put it on. Furthermore, from Sept. to April I wear a 3 piece suit at least 4 of every 5 work days.
> 
> I will admit though, that not ironing works best with oxford cloth shirts.


Yes, if you remove an oxford from the dryer and hang it promptly, it usually requires little to no ironing, depending on whether you're wearing it casually, or with a suit. But if you need to iron the collar and cuffs, you likely need to iron the button placket -- at least if you're wearing a bow tie!


----------



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

I agree about the shag hair for Texas and other Southern Trads. I think Tucker's hair is pretty easily explained by his San Diego upbringing. I think we are lucky that his hair is his only hold over from California days.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Edward Herman on Gilmore Girls, or as just about any character he has ever played


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Literide_
> 
> Edward Herman on Gilmore Girls, or as just about any character he has ever played


Sort of--

The bow ties are nice, but there's an episode in which his wife goes shopping for him an gets him some "more Brioni suits..."

As for the unironed oxford--

It's just one of those things, you get it or you don't. No harm either way.

As for the topic, I hesitate to say it, but...

Orville Redenbacker?

And Sam Waterston seems drawn to the trad--check him out in the 60s-era "I'll Fly Away"

And finally: Mel Coolee (sp?) of the Dick Van **** Show. The bald boob was derided as a "Princeton Man" by boss Alan Brady and was invariably dressed in a sack suit and narrow rep tie.

Not an impressive list. Trads do better in the movies.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> By the way, I'm not sure what Tucker Carlson is trying to accomplish with the hair. Definitely not trad. He looks like a member of the "That 70s Show" cast. I keep waiting for him to take off his clothes, only to reveal a tye-died t-shirt, cut-off jean shorts, and Birkenstocks.
> -Harris


No, that's DukeGrad.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by AlanC_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, of course. Silly me.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by GreyFlannelMan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> quote:_Originally posted by AlanC_
> 
> Jack usually wears a Brooks 'tennis' collar, which I think would qualify. Of course he also wears jeans and a leather jacket after work.


Exactly all of his ties are regimental or paisley one woven I beileve and I think one polka dot.
He also wears a waxed Barbour Border Jacket or Border Original and recently an Indiana Jones looking fedora.
In earlier shows he wore what I call "Military" shirts with double flapped pockets. 
For some reason I want to say he wears Brooks or J press.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

There is something to the trad tendency retain the "mop" hair style. It is quite prevalent, among those of us that were _sent_ to school. I had strict dress codes that forbade anything less than coat & tie, in addition to the "rule" governing hair; hair over the ears & above the collar. One could rebel (grow out the top) & not catch too much hell. 
That may have been what established the "Kennedy" look that JFK, RFK,& EMK sported. I do not think its as big in the NE, as it was at one time.
In the SE, it appears more often than not, especially among those who borded. Although an adult,I still tend to keep my hair longish on top.
Regards,
F


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Foghorn_
> 
> Although an adult,I still tend to keep my hair longish on top.
> Regards,


I just think you're flaunting it in the face of those of us who _can't_ grow it long on top.

The French are a smallish, monkey-looking bunch and not dressed any better, on average, than the citizens of Baltimore. True, you can sit outside in Paris and drink little cups of coffee, but why this is more stylish than sitting inside and drinking large glasses of whiskey I don't know.
P.J. O'Rourke


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Both Brian Williams and Lou Dobbs have been sporting the sport coat-with-v-neck-sweater (and repp tie) look lately. Very John O' Hara of them.


I'm wearing it today, with grey flannels. Didn't realize it was particularly tradly though.

---------------------

Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Foghorn_
> 
> There is something to the trad tendency retain the "mop" hair style. It is quite prevalent, among those of us that were _sent_ to school. I had strict dress codes that forbade anything less than coat & tie, in addition to the "rule" governing hair; hair over the ears & above the collar. One could rebel (grow out the top) & not catch too much hell.
> That may have been what established the "Kennedy" look that JFK, RFK,& EMK sported. I do not think its as big in the NE, as it was at one time.
> ...


Also known as "Dixie Fro" or, more simply, the "McCallie." If you boarded where I suspect you may have, you'll know what the second phrase means.

Eh?


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell do the scriptwriters know. Then again I understand Jimmy Rogers on CNBC wears Armani suits and bow ties


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

*Add Fred Barnes and Mort Kondracke on FNC*

Fred Barnes and Mort Kondracke on FNC typically dress traditionally. Often OCBD's, Striped rep or foulard ties, Navy blazers or tweed sport coats when not wearing charcoal pinstipe or Navy suits. Coats usually look un-darted. They are part of the "Capitol Hill Gang" of pundits.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

petro said:


> I just think you're flaunting it in the face of those of us who _can't_ grow it long on top.
> 
> The French are a smallish, monkey-looking bunch and not dressed any better, on average, than the citizens of Baltimore. True, you can sit outside in Paris and drink little cups of coffee, but why this is more stylish than sitting inside and drinking large glasses of whiskey I don't know.
> P.J. O'Rourke


P J O'Rourke has always appeared to dress trad to my eyes.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

Harvard alumnus Mo Rocca has sported Ben Silver apparel.


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

Saltydog said:


> Fred Barnes and Mort Kondracke on FNC typically dress traditionally. Often OCBD's, Striped rep or foulard ties, Navy blazers or tweed sport coats when not wearing charcoal pinstipe or Navy suits. Coats usually look un-darted. They are part of the "Capitol Hill Gang" of pundits.


Mr. Barnes also wears Anglo-American (or knockoff AA) glasses.


----------



## EAP (Jan 19, 2007)

Christian Clemenson of Boston Legal


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

EAP said:


> Christian Clemenson of Boston Legal


His character has a JD and an MBA from Harvard. Trad education.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I always though John Hodgeman (Yale, the "I'm a mac" guy) would look much better dressed up trady.


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

John Hodgman is actually the PC guy. Justin Long is the guy who represents Macs. Although Mr. Hodgman owns a Mac.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Hodgman wrote a book a while back entitled The Areas of My Expertise which is very funny. A bit silly, but a good laugh, especially his extensive knowledge of hobos.


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

Harris said:


> Also known as "Dixie Fro" or, more simply, the "McCallie." If you boarded where I suspect you may have, you'll know what the second phrase means.
> 
> Eh?


Haha. That's great. The first time I saw Tucker Carlson on TV, I jokingly said to my wife, "with that hair, he must have gone to McCallie."

I live in Chattanooga and that comment hits home because it's absolutely true. I think darn near every young man going to McCallie has that shaggy, moppy haircut. :icon_smile:


----------



## Bama Mike (Dec 14, 2007)

HoustonTEX said:


> In the Texas/Southern version of trad (I now know it is not really the same) shaggy hair is very trad. It seems to start as kid and never change. In college it is called the frat shag. I will admit that my hair is still a little shaggy and I am 32. My wife thinks I look like Forest Gump when i get it cut short


I know exactly what you mean. It's very popular where I live. Many lawyers I see daily still have this hairstyle. It begins in college and continues for many years after.


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

Alex P. Keaton (Michael J. Fox's character on Family Ties) was my first trad fashion inspiration, when I was in the single-digits. I still love square-bottom knit ties, heavy tweeds, etc. I wouldn't be so surprised if, among people who grew up watching Family Ties, their response to trad is to assume right-wing or Reagan-style Republican, due to Fox's character, ignoring some famous trads (or trad-lites) from the left. Life imitates art?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I didn't know Alex P. Keaton was trad.

When I do dare to venture out into very public places dressed how I like (tradish) I'm usually harangued by some smart ass who calls out "hey Alex P Keaton!"
Didn't know it was a compliment.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Alex P. Keaton was not trad. He was a "Yuppie" or a junior yuppie. 

Tipsy in Madras has a good explanation of how many of those who adopted trad clothing in the preppy revival of the 1980s quickly moved to the next trend of yuppies. Yuppies were all about money and status symbols.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

How about Robert Stack and the rest of the "Untouchables"?










https://cache.viewimages.com/xc/322...044C0A019FA6C1E3A53364AB1C3EAA55A1E4F32AD3138


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

How about Richard De Vere in To The Manor Born?


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

HoustonTEX said:


> In the Texas/Southern version of trad (I now know it is not really the same) shaggy hair is very trad. It seems to start as kid and never change. In college it is called the frat shag. I will admit that my hair is still a little shaggy and I am 32. My wife thinks I look like Forest Gump when i get it cut short


I grew mine back out last year, after a 15-year hiatus, before it got too, too grey. Mrs. bd, uncomfortable with having a 49-year-old shagster in the house, insisted on having it mown back to Gump-like proportions.

Once it goes uniformly grey, I'll grow it out again.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

I think Charles Osgood, host of CBS Sunday Morning, has some tradly affectations. He's usually sporting a bow tie and OCBD. Wears his trousers a bit high though . . .


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

Lionel Hardcastle in the BBC comedy "As Time Goes By" played by Geoffrey Palmer. That's him in my avatar.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Rossini said:


> How about Richard De Vere in To The Manor Born?


Don't the matchy-matchy hat and muffler that Peter Bowles is wearing in this pic rule his character out of the trad (Anglo-trad subidivsion) running?


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Rossini said:


> How about Richard De Vere in To The Manor Born?


I'm not familiar with this particular character, but I think the guy in this photo looks downright creepy (and not very Trad).


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Someone upthread mentioned Fred Barnes. I've been seeing more of him, given the primary/debate coverage, and he strikes me as a pretty solid trad.


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

Rossini said:


> How about Richard De Vere in To The Manor Born?


Perhaps "English" but, in any event, not Trad.


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

Ron_A said:


> Someone upthread mentioned Fred Barnes. I've been seeing more of him, given the primary/debate coverage, and he strikes me as a pretty solid trad.


Indeed. No idea if his suits are sack or not, but he's got great ties and horn-rims. That man is the proverbial OG.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

There's a commercial for some cell phone company with a man in chinos, loafers, a tatersall and a fair isle vest unplugs his elaborate Christmas decor with some regret.

The clothing is trad, the gaudy lights on the house not so much.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Alex P. Keaton was not trad. He was a "Yuppie" or a junior yuppie.
> 
> Tipsy in Madras has a good explanation of how many of those who adopted trad clothing in the preppy revival of the 1980s quickly moved to the next trend of yuppies. Yuppies were all about money and status symbols.


Psuedo-preps we called them. APK would be one.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

Andy Griffith as Ben Matlock is an obvious choice. His neckwear is always Trad. On a rerun I caught last night, he was sporting a flying duck print tie. You'll have to excuse his unbuttoned jackets.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

What about Boston Legal? It's set in Boston and it's about lawyers:icon_smile_wink:. On the other hand, it doesn't show much old money.

This photo looks to me like 3 guys wearing updated sacks, with the only tapering belonging to the ladies. Am I right? The two dark suits are 3 button, but both are rolled to the top--and have the top two buttons done up. I don't think Shore or Denny Crane have darts, but someone with better eyes might dispute that. The shoulders look decent to me. All three are wearing flat front trousers.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

/\ That is an entertaining show, but there is nothing really trad or ivy league about their wardrobing. The lawyers wear very European influenced suits. 

Big padded shouldered suits, high three button without much roll, big tie knots, and very spread collars. If James Spader and William Shattner do not wear darted suits, it is probably only because they need the extra room.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

dandypauper said:


> Alex P. Keaton (Michael J. Fox's character on Family Ties) was my first trad fashion inspiration, when I was in the single-digits. I still love square-bottom knit ties, heavy tweeds, etc. I wouldn't be so surprised if, among people who grew up watching Family Ties, their response to trad is to assume right-wing or Reagan-style Republican, due to Fox's character, ignoring some famous trads (or trad-lites) from the left. Life imitates art?





P Hudson said:


> What about Boston Legal? It's set in Boston and it's about lawyers:icon_smile_wink:. On the other hand, it doesn't show much old money.
> 
> This photo looks to me like 3 guys wearing updated sacks, with the only tapering belonging to the ladies. Am I right? The two dark suits are 3 button, but both are rolled to the top--and have the top two buttons done up. I don't think Shore or Denny Crane have darts, but someone with better eyes might dispute that. The shoulders look decent to me. All three are wearing flat front trousers.


Alex P Keaton forever! He, indeed, is EXACTLY one of the characters I think of when I think of trad. There are a few others as well, but oddly enough the only one that comes close to Alex P Keaton off-hand is David Spade's character from the cheesy but wonderful 90s movie "PCU".

The guys on Boston legal may be wearing 3 button suits with flat trousers but I would never call tham trad for a second. Way to slick to be trad.


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Mr. Rogers?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

P Hudson said:


> What about Boston Legal?


Doesn't look very 'trad' to me.

Cheers!


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Marty Crane from Frasier is trad in the tartan and khakis sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

AldenPyle said:


>


That's a perfect sport coat and pretty perfect cheek bones on the one next to him.


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

George Costanza had moments :hidden:


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

How 'bout Tom Selleck in Blue Bloods


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Or as Lance White


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Fading Fast said:


> That's a perfect sport coat and pretty perfect cheek bones on the one next to him.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

wacolo said:


> George Costanza had moments :hidden:


George Costanza always had a good sense of the way he dressed.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

wacolo said:


> George Costanza had moments :hidden:


Have you noticed that George Costanza usually had his top shirt button undone and his necktie loosened? Jason Alexander, who played George Costanza, stated that the costume designers deliberately put him in shirts whose collars were too small in order to make the character look as "constricted" as he behaved.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Tony Shalhoub on Marvelous Mrs. Maisel


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

AldenPyle said:


> Tony Shalhoub on Marvelous Mrs. Maisel


That show (well-written, fast-paced dialogue - once you get past the so-so pilot) has a beautiful if exaggerated sense of early '60s style.

Everything - the sets, clothes, cars, architecture - is early '60s New York seen through a very forgiving and pretty lens.

We enjoy the show itself for the machine-gun dialogue and light, but not frivolous, story with the style, as noted, making it a visual joy to see.


----------



## milestones (Dec 28, 2018)

There are so many great outfits in _Maisel_. There are occasional historical inaccuracies, though, like the professor's double side vents (supposedly at Columbia in 1958).


----------

